# Black screen of death



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, 

Starting yesterday, noticed the BSOD. I have a Windows 10 Dell Inspiron laptop. 

At boot up the login screen pops ups and I am able to log in fine but then the welcoming process is extremely slow leading upto the BSOD (nearly as I can still see the taskbar at the bottom but otherwise black screen with no icons and also cannot click or type anything).

I tried to system restore but it failed citing drive errors. When I asked to windows to fix or repair the errors, it freezes and unable to complete the task.

please help, 
thank you in advance


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I would recommend resetting Windows 10. See the following link

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

hmm... I cannot access the settings or WinX menu. is there another way?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you have another computer that you can download from and create either a USB or DVD of Windows?

You could also download the following program to try and get into safe mode.

https://www.fooli****.com/bootsafe/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes I have another laptop and usb drive. any idea how big the file is?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok are you comfortable with resetting Windows 10. It will preserve all your user files, apps, and settings, but will remove any third party programs. It is advised that you make a backup of your important file if they are important. 

If you are ready to proceed let me know


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Ok are you comfortable with resetting Windows 10. It will preserve all your user files, apps, and settings, but will remove any third party programs. It is advised that you make a backup of your important file if they are important.
> 
> If you are ready to proceed let me know


Sorry, you need a USB that is 8gb or larger or a DVD can be used as well.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

This is another possible option to Reset Windows 10 On your computer without downloading anything. 

1. On the login screen hold Shift on your keyboard and press Power option and choose Restart.
2. After your computer restarts choose Troubleshoot.
3. Now click Advanced.
4. Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files. Once again, we have to mention that your personal files will be saved, but installed apps and downloaded files will not.
5. You might have to insert Windows 10 DVD or bootable USB with Windows 10 to complete the process, so it wouldn’t hurt to have one just in case you need it.
6. After following the instructions the refreshing process will start. This might take a while so be patient. Once the process is finished you’ll be able to access Windows 10 again.
Remember to use refreshing as the final solution if nothing else works and you still can’t log in to Windows 10.


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok I am going to try the latter option...I am ok with losing third party software but need my personal files. 

Also confused as to how can I make a backup if I have no access to my files

5. You might have to insert Windows 10 DVD or bootable USB with Windows 10 to complete the process, so it wouldn’t hurt to have one just in case you need it.
- where should I get this from? any recommended sources?
I will just use a hard drive to store this as I may not have USB drive handy

6. Remember to use refreshing as the final solution if nothing else works and you still can’t log in to Windows 10.
- I thought per your instructions refreshing starts on its own - how am I in control?

apologies but you could consider me a novice, thanks


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

We could use some third party programs to boot into that allow you to backup your files if you needed. It sounds like you are going to move forward. Let me know if any questions


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

ok sorry but I think I would be interested in third party programs to back up my personal files.. please send suggestions


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

homer77 said:


> ok sorry but I think I would be interested in third party programs to back up my personal files.. please send suggestions


Okay no problem. Better safe then sorry.

Do you have an external drive or usb flash drive to backup to or?


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

yes I have an external HD to backup to


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Below is the program I️ would recommend to do the backups with one of the many different programs it offers. Once you get this installed then let me know I️ can provide additional help.

https://www.wintips.org/how-to-create-hirens-bootcd-usb-disk/

List of Utilities on Hirens Boot Disk
http://www.hirensbootcd.org/hbcd-v152/


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is another option that is a little easier if you prefer. From the link below follow the steps in Method 2 Backup data without booting into Windows using EaseUS backup software

https://www.easeus.com/todo-backup-resource/backup-data-without-booting-into-windows.html


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

ok I used my other laptop to install hirens bootable on a usb drive


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

ok I used my other laptop to download hirens bootable disk to my usb drive.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, great. Have you been able to boot with it yet. I️ would look at Mini Windows XP under Browser / File Managers if you are mainly familiar with Windows but any of them will work. Let me know how it goes or if need further assistance.


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

no I am sorry I need help with how to boot with the usb drive


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

After I hit F12 and enter the bios menu, I pick windows boot manager and it takes me straight to windows login screen


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, please follow the first steps in the link below for booting via your USB drive and let me know if that works.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/install-windows-10-from-usb

If you still have issues with the USB then I would recommend that you create CD/DVD of Hirens Boot CD

Download the Hirens Boot CD ISO from the download page
Extract contents of the zip file to desktop. You will see the ISO file in the extracted files.
Insert a blank CD or DVD into your CD/DVD writer.
Any burning software can be used for burning Hiren's BootCD


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

the instructions don't match how my bios screen looks on dell inspiron laptop. I have the default as windows boot manger UEFI.... I am unable to change to legacy. I don't see any USB option


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

sorry don't have a cd/dvd drive


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I am supposed to change from default UEFI to legacy but can't figure out how to. I don't see a USB or a CD/dVD option for that matter


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

should I turn the UEFI boot mode off here


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

homer77 said:


> should I turn the UEFI boot mode off here


Yes select Legecy mode


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

ok so was able to boot from usb and chose mini windows xp but then got this blue screen of death


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Darn, nothing is easy. Lol. Try booting again with the USB and select a different program and see what happens


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am stuck...I cannot even do a hard shut down. any thoughts?


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

never mind...ignore


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I️ would probably try Total Commander next as a good file manager. If these still don’t work then let’s try the Easus option from post #15


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

just tried the easeUS ....got to the screen below but when I connect my external hard drive, it does not recognize it under destination. Should I be connecting the external hard drive prior to starting the computer or is that going to interfere with the USB boot


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

homer77 said:


> just tried the easeUS ....got to the screen below but when I connect my external hard drive, it does not recognize it under destination. Should I be connecting the external hard drive prior to starting the computer or is that going to interfere with the USB boot


Okay, good deal. Yes, please install the external drive first and see if it is recognized?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If that doesn’t work, then after EaseUs is running, disconnect your flash drive and connect your external to the same USB port. EaseUs should continue to run from memory and see if it recognizes the drive.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you can't get any of these utilities to work properly then I️ recommend creating a USB with a Linux distro such as the following.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-back-up-data-on-your-computer-that-wont-boot/


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

It recognized the drive and I selected some files for backup and its running, however very slow and now seems stuck...thinking about canceling and trying a few files at a time


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok good. It may take a while since it is running under the emergency disk


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

dckeks said:


> Ok good. It may take a while since it is running under the emergency disk


but its stuck now for the past 15 mins ...think I should cancel and try a few files


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, then it is probably time to cancel and start over with few files as you mentioned. I️ won’t be available the rest of night but let me know how it goes and I️ will touch base tomorrow


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

ok canceled and did a fewer files and went through ok...will keep doing smaller batches. I will touch base again tomorrow as it is getting pretty late here. thank you so much for your patience and assistance. good night


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

here is the backup file on my external drive. I am however unable to open it to view the contents. Any thoughts?


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

sorry here is the image


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You will need to use EaseUs backup program to view or restore the files which can be installed on your computer once you get it back up and running


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Let me know if you need help on the Win10 resetting procedures or if you decide you want to do a clean install


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello,

how do I see the files within the file back up using the easeus todo backup software? I still have it installed on my working laptop

lets go with the win10 resetting procedure..pls send instructions. thank you


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

ok I figured out how to retrieve files using the easeus todo backup. 

I can proceed with the win 10 resetting. thanks


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok great do you need help on resetting


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

sorry these instructions are good if you have access to settings or win x menu. I don't have that option.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay sorry. I️ kind of lost track of where we were. Have you already created a Windows install disk or do you need steps from the start


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

no I have not created a windows install disk....steps from start would be the best
I believe you said I need a 8gb usb drive

also I tried the below option but got an error at Step 4
"there was a problem resetting your PC. No changes were made" 

This is another possible option to Reset Windows 10 On your computer without downloading anything.

1. On the login screen hold Shift on your keyboard and press Power option and choose Restart.
2. After your computer restarts choose Troubleshoot.
3. Now click Advanced.
4. Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files. Once again, we have to mention that your personal files will be saved, but installed apps and downloaded files will not.
5. You might have to insert Windows 10 DVD or bootable USB with Windows 10 to complete the process, so it wouldn’t hurt to have one just in case you need it.
6. After following the instructions the refreshing process will start. This might take a while so be patient. Once the process is finished you’ll be able to access Windows 10 again.
Remember to use refreshing as the final solution if nothing else works and you still can’t log in to Windows 10.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is the correct link 
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/install-windows-10-from-usb


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I️ don’t have much time tonight to work with you but hopefully the link will get you going. Let me know if any questions and get back as soon as I️ can


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

ok thanks...working on creating the usb right now

just to be clear this process will wipe out everything on my laptop even my personal files. I am following the steps in the link and may need help with the partition bit.


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

How am I suppose to partition...I can't pull up the disk management tool
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/create-new-resize-extend-partition-disk-management-tool


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

the "new" is also grayed out when I try to boot from the usb

I am attaching a picture of what it should look like


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you want to keep your files you will select the upgrade option although from this picture it looks like you already deleted the partition go ahead select the Drive O and continue


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

no this is not my picture...just an image I copied from google to show you that the new is grayed out


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

dckeks said:


> If you want to keep your files you will select the upgrade option although from this picture it looks like you already deleted the partition go ahead select the Drive O and continue


http://thewindowsclub.thewindowsclu...ads/2015/06/install-Windows-10-from-USB-6.jpg


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You don’t need or what to partition anything


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

here is what my screen looks like


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

ok I did the upgrade option and this is what I get


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay and you selected the upgrade option? If so, then you want to select the primary partition 3. This will overwrite your existing Windows installation. Are you comfortable moving forward and with your backups? There is no going back after this is selected


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay interesting. Are you comfortable with doing a clean install of a windows, if not then we may need to do something different but I️ won’t be able to help until tom


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

another problem
"windows cant be installed on drive 0 partition 3. show details.

picture attached when I click show details....

also next is grayed out


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am fine with backup...we can do a clean install

should I use the easeus todo to create a new partition of 16gb?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok clean install is best. I️ really want you to get this right but just don’t have the time tonight. Can we do this tom


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

I was really hoping to have it work tonight...I need it tomorrow but totally understand and don't want to hold you up. thanks...just let me know when you have to go. also is there anyone else that can help?


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

sorry one more thing...do you think I need to format the partition?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You don’t need to partition anything actually you want to delete all your existing partitions then select the one and only unallocated space


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You should be able to find these steps online if you need more information. Sorry just not good night


----------



## homer77 (Oct 29, 2013)

no worries...I am going to try the factory reset option if all fails. will let you know. thanks for your help.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry about last night. I️ am not sure if you had any luck with Resetting. Below is a good link to walk you through a Clean Install.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...stall-of/aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08

It looks like you are getting stuck at a couple of these areas so let me try to help more

1. When you get to the screen that gives you the option to choose either to Upgrade or Perform a Custom Install - Select Custom Install

2. The next screen will show you a list existing of Partitions on your drive -Select each one (starting at the bottom), then click delete until there is only a single (one) unallocated drive displayed in the window.

3. Select the unallocated drive listed, click New, click Apply then OK

4. Wait while Windows installs

Let me know if any more questions or how it goes


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Were you able to get this working?


----------

